# Puppy is "stiff" after sleeping for long periods



## AshleyR (Sep 4, 2008)

Not sure if this is normal or not, but we have noticed ever since we got our puppy (she's 4 months now) that she has a hard time getting up and is VERY lazy after having a nap or sleeping the night.

We have crate trained her, and in the morning she always has difficulty getting up and out of her crate. Her crate is very large and she has had PLENTY of room to move around in it and stretch, but for some reason she always seems "stiff" and wobbly when she gets out.

I don't know if this could be related, but she also has a hard time jumping. She is plenty big enough to jump on to the couch now (we let her on one couch) but instead she crawls up it (while having a hard time) and doesn't seem to have much strength in her back legs.

I'm wondering if this is normal or if it's something we should be concerned about. We got her from a very reputable breeder and so up until now we have trusted that she is healthy and assumed that she is just sore from sleeping for long periods, or hasn't grown enough muscle yet to have more strength in her legs. I'm starting to wonder if this is a bigger problem though...

Our breeder also told us to feed her adult large breed dog food and NOT puppy food. Something about how puppy food would make her grow too fast and her bones and muscles wouldn't have time to grow slowly? Something about too much protein in puppy food too? I'm not 100% sure what he said was the reason why we couldn't feed her puppy food, but others I have told about this are shocked and strongly believe she NEEDS puppy food. Our breeder was VERY against it, so we have trusted him and have been feeding her adult food all along, but I'm starting to wonder if this is possibly a factor in her seemingly weak legs?

Any insight to this??


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

I will let others comment more about this, but I can tell you our pup Tucker who is 7 months has never had a difficult time getting up from a nap or sleeping overnight. He simply stands up and is good to go. He usually lays out a good stretch when he gets up in the morning, but he is not stiff one bit. I would suggest that a vet visit is in order; I would be a little concerned. Does she seem to be tender around her back legs? How much do you exercise here each day, and what type of exercise is it? I am sure others will help with more questions as this could be a wide range of things from over exercise to hip issues.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Our breeder, also a reputable one, also had us put Brady on adult food at an early age, I think it was under 4 months. It was for the same reasons. I ended up putting Brady on Canidae ALS, it is formulated for all ages.

As for the stiffness, it could be growing pains. 

Just to be on the safe side, I would take your puppy to the vets in the near future, in case it is her hips. There is a very non-invasive surgery they can do while they are still puppies if your puppy has HD. So time is of the essence.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

AshleyR said:


> Not sure if this is normal or not, but we have noticed ever since we got our puppy (she's 4 months now) that she has a hard time getting up and is VERY lazy after having a nap or sleeping the night.
> 
> We have crate trained her, and in the morning she always has difficulty getting up and out of her crate. Her crate is very large and she has had PLENTY of room to move around in it and stretch, but for some reason she always seems "stiff" and wobbly when she gets out.
> 
> ...


There is a lot of breeder's on here that recommend adult dog food, mine where switched at a later age.

I get her checked out by the vet, she should be a bouncing bundle of joy at this age.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Absolutely not normal for a pup of this age to be stiff without their being a medical or structural reason. It could be pano, but four months seems a little young. I would definitely speak to both your vet and the breeder. Weak hind legs in a pup this young needs an answer. Good luck with finding an answer!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Nope...not normal. I'd get her checked out by a Vet.

We fed our Goldens LB Puppy until 6 mos then switched to Adult.

We fed our Newfs ONLY Adult from day one.

But a Golden doesn't grow anywhere near as fast or large as a Newf in the same time period. I think they need their Puppy food....nutritionally (Large Breed Puppy not regular Puppy) for normal growth, BUT yes, it does make them grow faster....as do certain brands.

I hope your girl is okay. Please let us know.


----------

